# Myer ATV plow?



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Has anyone seen a Myer ATV plow yet ? They have them on thier web site under new products. Was wondering if anyone has seen the plow or mount yet , have always looked for something a little more commercial duty then the normal light duty blades. We all know how hard guys can be on equipment.


----------



## cpetitt1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I Seen one @ a show the mount is universal with a lot of slots cut in it. retail on them is $1499.90 + tax. I'll stick to my moose plow i havent bent it yet.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Do you think the moose plow is as heavy duty as the Meyer plow ? I saw one at a show last week and it seemed to built well for an atv plow


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

just from the Pics of thing's yea I'd say the Moose is every bit as stout as the Meyer.

plus its only 1/3 the price.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Sometimes you get what you pay for. A few dollers isnt worth something being down during a storm. I am sure you can buy these much below the inflated msrp number.


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Saw one at a show and to say a normal atv plow is as stout is a joke... This thing is built just like a truck plow. I liked it alot but yes I cant justify the price but commecial users, this would be a big upgrade imo


----------

